# 50 Gallon Salt Aquarium Stand and Tank with Complete Set Up



## saltandzoas (Dec 7, 2018)

50 Gallon Cube Aquarium
Stand
Sump
Protein Skimmer - Reef octopus
Heater
circulation Fans (3) 
UV Sterilizer
Approx 30lbs of live rock
Live Sand
Currently have 3 Damsels in there
3/4 Box of Salt
Henna Checker,vNets and more

*Does not come with AI Light

Shutting the tank down

No Delivery - Pick up in Bowmanville near Mearns/Concession
First Come, First Served - No Holds

Asking $675 for the entire Set Up


----------

